# iPod Touch - Non Broadcasting Wifi Network



## Harvey (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello,

Our Wifi network is unsecured and not broadcasting it's SSID.

My iPod can connect to the network, but every time I turn on the iPod I have to manually type in the Network Name to connect?

Is there someway to commit this to the iPods memory so that I don'T have to type it in each time?

Thanks for any help!

The reason I have a network like this is a long story - to make it short...

Nintendo DS doesn't support WPA
Xbox doesn't support WEP...


----------



## ora (Nov 20, 2009)

As an alternative, secure your network with MAC filtering, where you authenticate with the MAC address of your wireless cards. It is not 100% secure but neither are WEP and WPA! I've set it up that way when I have had similar issues.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks, that will help with security - but what about the iPod not remembering the invisible network?


----------



## ora (Nov 20, 2009)

Well I was assuming if you did MAC filtering you could let it broadcast the ssid.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh of course! Sorry about that - thanks I'll give that a try.


----------



## ora (Nov 20, 2009)

No problem! Hope it works out. Let us know if not and we'll look for another solution.


----------



## Templet (Jul 11, 2011)

ora said:


> No problem! Hope it works out. Let us know if not and we'll look for another solution.-------------------------------------
> wpa key cracking
> wpa password cracking wifi wep key hack



Wifi Hacker 2.0 and Wifi Scanner 1.5
why is it only for speedtouch networks?
where are these speedtouch networks?


----------

